# How often do you brush your malt's teeth?



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wondering. It's a battle everytime I try and brush Gigi's teeth....and she always wins... I don't want her to have dental problems...

Also, how often _*should*_ we brush their teeth?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we brush about once a month because its as much as we dare try. Our vet said to brush as much as we could (once a week being ideal) and that would be doing more than those that don't even try. We bought these q-tip type things with a liquid in them. You snap one end and use the other end on the teeth. They are soft and hunter doesn't mind them as much. Since we can't brush more often we do not feed a lot of soft treats or canned food. Hunter gets a lot of hard treats and chews that are designed to help with plaque build up. We have his teeth checked when we visit the vet and so far he said we are going a good job.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Twice daily, after meals, 'cos I have a tooth fetish :shocked: 
Not really but I am conscious that one of his parents had periodontal disease which can be inherited/genetic and my vet recommended brushing at least once a day. Pip has hard kibble and dental-type treats every day too but, frankly, they go down so fast they don't 'touch the sides' let alone clean or scour the teeth LOL. He is 3 years old - we're all clear so far and have not needed dental treatment from the vet, but I am always on a tartar/plaque hunt. :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

My girls used to hate it when I would try to brush their teeth, but they have gotten better. A while back I purchased a C.E.T. Mini Toothbrush and they don't seem to mind it as much. It is super tiny. It is the only really tiny toothbrush that I have seen. I'm working my girls up to brush everyday. I also use C.E.T. Hextra Dental Chews in addition to flossies and bully sticks.

I was using Leba III, but didn't notice any big difference in my girls teeth. I think I will give it a try after my girls first dentals. I was also thinking about it and I think that their teeth do need to be brushed. I just cant wrap my head around how a spray alone can suffice..

I hope that helps. :biggrin:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 8 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815196


> My girls used to hate it when I would try to brush their teeth, but they have gotten better. A while back I purchased a C.E.T. Mini Toothbrush and they don't seem to mind it as much. It is super tiny. It is the only really tiny toothbrush that I have seen. I'm working my girls up to brush everyday. I also use C.E.T. Hextra Dental Chews in addition to flossies and bully sticks.
> 
> I was using Leba III, but didn't notice any big difference in my girls teeth. I think I will give it a try after my girls first dentals. I was also thinking about it and I think that their teeth do need to be brushed. I just cant wrap my head around how a spray alone can suffice..
> 
> I hope that helps. :biggrin:[/B]


I have to order a couple of those mini toothbrushes,they actually look like something I can get in Hannahs mouth. Thanks for the link.

I try to brush everyday,but it's a chore & I do get slack & miss a day sometimes. I have the C.E.T dental chews & the Petzlife oral gel. I tried the Leba III,but Hannah started vomiting,so I kinda just put it away for awhile.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Aug 8 2009, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815225


> QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Aug 8 2009, 03:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815196





> My girls used to hate it when I would try to brush their teeth, but they have gotten better. A while back I purchased a C.E.T. Mini Toothbrush and they don't seem to mind it as much. It is super tiny. It is the only really tiny toothbrush that I have seen. I'm working my girls up to brush everyday. I also use C.E.T. Hextra Dental Chews in addition to flossies and bully sticks.
> 
> I was using Leba III, but didn't notice any big difference in my girls teeth. I think I will give it a try after my girls first dentals. I was also thinking about it and I think that their teeth do need to be brushed. I just cant wrap my head around how a spray alone can suffice..
> 
> I hope that helps. :biggrin:[/B]


I have to order a couple of those mini toothbrushes,they actually look like something I can get in Hannahs mouth. Thanks for the link.

I try to brush everyday,but it's a chore & I do get slack & miss a day sometimes. I have the C.E.T dental chews & the Petzlife oral gel. I tried the Leba III,but Hannah started vomiting,so I kinda just put it away for awhile.

[/B][/QUOTE]

We tried that mini tooth brush and Gigi bite straight through it. It lasted less than five minutes long and then a giant came off of it she bit.  LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a regular morning routine before I leave for the office. Each gets put up on my bathroom vanity and I wash their face, brush their teeth and re-do their top knot.

Lacie seems to enjoy this and will "remind" me if she thinks I've forgotten. Tilly tolerates it but hopes I would forget. 

I use the litttle mini toothbursh and the PetzLife gel with Lacie, but use the finger toothbrush with Tilly.

And maybe this helped -- I'm not sure, but I started making the girls open their mouths as babies to look at their teeth. This was the same way I did it with show dogs to get them ready for the ring. And when I say early, I mean just as soon as I got them home. With the Lhasas that I bred, I started looking at about 5-6 weeks.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I started "brushing" Sweetness' teeth when she was about three months old because my first Malt Sam had real dental problems. Sweetness' mouth is so small that I use the gauze wrapped around my finger. With Tessa, she got her teeth brushed the first couple of days she was at my house - that was interesting! She's about 1 1/2 years old and I'm sure never had anyone take care of her before so it took a few tries before she got the hang of it. I use the finger brush with her. Both of them tolerate it because they get treats afterwards!

With Sam, she was getting her teeth brushed every day for about the last 10 years of her life and would remind me if I forgot by going over to the spot where I would put her and barking at me!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The way my Vet put it is how often do you brush your teeth? so i brush his every day :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

The way my Vet put it is how often do you brush your teeth? so i brush his every day :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I brush their's weekly and use Petzlife during the week.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

you are wise to do this as dentist said to do this brush after eating like us twice a day. I put gauze around finger and using oxyfresh gel now and bought chlorhexedine wipes as well. He said to rub in circular motion at gum line to get up under gum line and keep that area clean. I learned the hard way - demi lost 27 teeth and dee dee 6 and dex is next - he also said at 3 years is usually when they need dentals if not sooner

QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 8 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815192


> Twice daily, after meals, 'cos I have a tooth fetish :shocked:
> Not really but I am conscious that one of his parents had periodontal disease which can be inherited/genetic and my vet recommended brushing at least once a day. Pip has hard kibble and dental-type treats every day too but, frankly, they go down so fast they don't 'touch the sides' let alone clean or scour the teeth LOL. He is 3 years old - we're all clear so far and have not needed dental treatment from the vet, but I am always on a tartar/plaque hunt. :biggrin:[/B]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Every night. We don't use a brush though. We use a C.E.T. *thumb brush" that kind of looks like a thimble. I don't know what attracts Snowball to the toothpaste ... (C.E.T.) but, he goes bananas when he knows his teeth are going to be cleaned! He jumps up and down and gets so excited ... it's like a treat to him! At first we had to get him to stop licking the toothpaste off before it reached his teeth, especially the back ones! But, now he is much better and allows us to clean all his little toothies! 

We also give him C.E.T. chews.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815425


> you are wise to do this as dentist said to do this brush after eating like us twice a day. I put gauze around finger and using oxyfresh gel now and bought chlorhexedine wipes as well. He said to rub in circular motion at gum line to get up under gum line and keep that area clean. I learned the hard way - demi lost 27 teeth and dee dee 6 and dex is next - he also said at 3 years is usually when they need dentals if not sooner
> 
> QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 8 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815192





> Twice daily, after meals, 'cos I have a tooth fetish :shocked:
> Not really but I am conscious that one of his parents had periodontal disease which can be inherited/genetic and my vet recommended brushing at least once a day. Pip has hard kibble and dental-type treats every day too but, frankly, they go down so fast they don't 'touch the sides' let alone clean or scour the teeth LOL. He is 3 years old - we're all clear so far and have not needed dental treatment from the vet, but I am always on a tartar/plaque hunt. :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard to brush after meals, Gigi is free-fed. She doesn't have meals.  
*I* don't even brush after every meal, LOL

Also, do dogs have gag reflexes? ..... Her mouth is so small and my fingers are so big, and then it's her darn tongue that keeps getting in the way! :smpullhair: Do you guys brush every tooth in the mouth? Even the ones in tthe very back of their mouth? The thumb thimble was deff. too big to reach all the way back in Gigi's mouth.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i wrap my finger with gauze and do every tooth at gum line in circular motion - vet even said just put it on finger and rotate tooth paste at gum line to get up under gum line to kill bacteria under the gum line as that is where all the problems are. If you free feed i recommend doing every night before bed then. I started making it routine now after they eat dinner as i measure out and feed twice a day due to health issues they are on different diets. Then i brush them out and brush their teeth on the washing machine lol that is our grooming table lol. Dex licks like crazy but the other two do fine. 

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 01:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815439


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815425





> you are wise to do this as dentist said to do this brush after eating like us twice a day. I put gauze around finger and using oxyfresh gel now and bought chlorhexedine wipes as well. He said to rub in circular motion at gum line to get up under gum line and keep that area clean. I learned the hard way - demi lost 27 teeth and dee dee 6 and dex is next - he also said at 3 years is usually when they need dentals if not sooner
> 
> QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 8 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815192





> Twice daily, after meals, 'cos I have a tooth fetish :shocked:
> Not really but I am conscious that one of his parents had periodontal disease which can be inherited/genetic and my vet recommended brushing at least once a day. Pip has hard kibble and dental-type treats every day too but, frankly, they go down so fast they don't 'touch the sides' let alone clean or scour the teeth LOL. He is 3 years old - we're all clear so far and have not needed dental treatment from the vet, but I am always on a tartar/plaque hunt. :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard to brush after meals, Gigi is free-fed. She doesn't have meals.  
*I* don't even brush after every meal, LOL

Also, do dogs have gag reflexes? ..... Her mouth is so small and my fingers are so big, and then it's her darn tongue that keeps getting in the way! :smpullhair: Do you guys brush every tooth in the mouth? Even the ones in tthe very back of their mouth? The thumb thimble was deff. too big to reach all the way back in Gigi's mouth. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol it is the poultry flavor enzymatic cet i assume lol --yeah they love that stuff lol


QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 9 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815436


> Every night. We don't use a brush though. We use a C.E.T. *thumb brush" that kind of looks like a thimble. I don't know what attracts Snowball to the toothpaste ... (C.E.T.) but, he goes bananas when he knows his teeth are going to be cleaned! He jumps up and down and gets so excited ... it's like a treat to him! At first we had to get him to stop licking the toothpaste off before it reached his teeth, especially the back ones! But, now he is much better and allows us to clean all his little toothies!
> 
> We also give him C.E.T. chews.[/B]


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815439


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815425





> you are wise to do this as dentist said to do this brush after eating like us twice a day. I put gauze around finger and using oxyfresh gel now and bought chlorhexedine wipes as well. He said to rub in circular motion at gum line to get up under gum line and keep that area clean. I learned the hard way - demi lost 27 teeth and dee dee 6 and dex is next - he also said at 3 years is usually when they need dentals if not sooner
> 
> QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 8 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815192





> Twice daily, after meals, 'cos I have a tooth fetish :shocked:
> Not really but I am conscious that one of his parents had periodontal disease which can be inherited/genetic and my vet recommended brushing at least once a day. Pip has hard kibble and dental-type treats every day too but, frankly, they go down so fast they don't 'touch the sides' let alone clean or scour the teeth LOL. He is 3 years old - we're all clear so far and have not needed dental treatment from the vet, but I am always on a tartar/plaque hunt. :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard to brush after meals, Gigi is free-fed. She doesn't have meals.  
*I* don't even brush after every meal, LOL

Also, do dogs have gag reflexes? ..... Her mouth is so small and my fingers are so big, and then it's her darn tongue that keeps getting in the way! :smpullhair: Do you guys brush every tooth in the mouth? Even the ones in tthe very back of their mouth? The thumb thimble was deff. too big to reach all the way back in Gigi's mouth. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes every tooth - front and back. 

I may be wrong and there's bound to be an expert on this on the forum who knows all about it but as far as I know there is a gag reflex in dogs that is akin to reverse sneezing and can be caused by irritation to or touching the soft palate. That will come into play if you also brush the backs of the teeth, but, I think I have the better of that one because I use my little finger to do the dastardly deed and kinda hook it over the teeth from the front rather than try to get right in behind. There are also double tooth brushes - two little brushes at a right angle - that do both sides at once. 

You may be right that your Gigi has a small mouth but maybe she is being a bit 'tight lipped' when she sees you approaching with the toothpaste. Just see how large her mouth is when she yawns or barks loudly - bet you would be able to get a gauze-wrapped finger in there then LOL.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

to get her liking it get the cet poultry let her lick it and get excited about it and then do a little at a time and you can do more time wise as she gets use to it


QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 9 2009, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815639


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 9 2009, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815439





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 01:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815425





> you are wise to do this as dentist said to do this brush after eating like us twice a day. I put gauze around finger and using oxyfresh gel now and bought chlorhexedine wipes as well. He said to rub in circular motion at gum line to get up under gum line and keep that area clean. I learned the hard way - demi lost 27 teeth and dee dee 6 and dex is next - he also said at 3 years is usually when they need dentals if not sooner
> 
> QUOTE (Lorraine @ Aug 8 2009, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815192





> Twice daily, after meals, 'cos I have a tooth fetish :shocked:
> Not really but I am conscious that one of his parents had periodontal disease which can be inherited/genetic and my vet recommended brushing at least once a day. Pip has hard kibble and dental-type treats every day too but, frankly, they go down so fast they don't 'touch the sides' let alone clean or scour the teeth LOL. He is 3 years old - we're all clear so far and have not needed dental treatment from the vet, but I am always on a tartar/plaque hunt. :biggrin:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

It's hard to brush after meals, Gigi is free-fed. She doesn't have meals.  
*I* don't even brush after every meal, LOL

Also, do dogs have gag reflexes? ..... Her mouth is so small and my fingers are so big, and then it's her darn tongue that keeps getting in the way! :smpullhair: Do you guys brush every tooth in the mouth? Even the ones in tthe very back of their mouth? The thumb thimble was deff. too big to reach all the way back in Gigi's mouth. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes every tooth - front and back. 

I may be wrong and there's bound to be an expert on this on the forum who knows all about it but as far as I know there is a gag reflex in dogs that is akin to reverse sneezing and can be caused by irritation to or touching the soft palate. That will come into play if you also brush the backs of the teeth, but, I think I have the better of that one because I use my little finger to do the dastardly deed and kinda hook it over the teeth from the front rather than try to get right in behind. There are also double tooth brushes - two little brushes at a right angle - that do both sides at once. 

You may be right that your Gigi has a small mouth but maybe she is being a bit 'tight lipped' when she sees you approaching with the toothpaste. Just see how large her mouth is when she yawns or barks loudly - bet you would be able to get a gauze-wrapped finger in there then LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Aug 9 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815579


> lol it is the poultry flavor enzymatic cet i assume lol --yeah they love that stuff lol
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Aug 9 2009, 01:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=815436





> Every night. We don't use a brush though. We use a C.E.T. *thumb brush" that kind of looks like a thimble. I don't know what attracts Snowball to the toothpaste ... (C.E.T.) but, he goes bananas when he knows his teeth are going to be cleaned! He jumps up and down and gets so excited ... it's like a treat to him! At first we had to get him to stop licking the toothpaste off before it reached his teeth, especially the back ones! But, now he is much better and allows us to clean all his little toothies!
> 
> We also give him C.E.T. chews.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes!!! That is the one!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I brush Susie & Sadie's teeth twice a day. Their teeth and gums are in great shape, and I think the home cooked diet they're on really helps with that. The vet always remarks about how great their teeth are. The last time they were there, he called the tech into the room to look at their teeth and said, "This is the difference between commercial dog food and a natural diet!" But the brushing is definitely important, too. I started right away when they were puppies, so it's just part of the routine for them and they've always been really good about letting me do it.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I brush Babygirl's teeth every night. In the morning I give her a Dental Rinse with a solution given to me by the VET. Babygirl is fighting periodontal disease & has lost a lot of her teeth, but we are still hanging in there!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I brush kodie's every night before bedtime... and kelsie I either brush her or use a spray... shes harder to brush than kodie.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I brush Chloe's teeth every night. She doesn't love it, but she tolerates it.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

My husband brushes Jack & Jill's teeth every night. We use the disposable plastic gloves, with the bristles on the forefinger and thumb. We've found they work the best for us - you're able to be really thorough and control the brushing. They love the toothpaste, so they come running when hubby gets the glove and toothpaste out!


----------



## vegaschik99 (Jun 28, 2009)

so do y'all have seperate tooth brushes for your dogs too? Since I have two dogs I was curious whether Ellie should have her own before I venture to her teeth.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

QUOTE (vegaschik99 @ Aug 12 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=816862


> so do y'all have seperate tooth brushes for your dogs too? Since I have two dogs I was curious whether Ellie should have her own before I venture to her teeth.[/B]


I use separate toothbrushes for my girls. I can always tell whose is whose - Sadie goes through her toothbrushes twice as fast as Susie. She's always been such a chewer and she chomps on the bristles the whole time I'm brushing.  Susie, on the other hand, just licks while I'm brushing so her toothbrush always lasts longer.


----------

